# Possible diagnosis?



## Cmac83 (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi, my 10 year old daughter has had several episodes of low blood sugar in the last 6 months, she was then hospitalised 2 weeks ago to monitor her sugars. She then had a Dexcom on for 7 days and it was returned just last Thursday. She has all the symptoms of diabetes but we just can’t seem to get any answers, when she eats anything her sugars spike to 13, even toast, sometimes she stays high for a few hours and then gradually falls but most times she peaks and crashes resulting in hypo symptoms but not going below 4.0, other times she goes as low as 2.2. She’s home from school again with a sore head feeling sick and very pale, she wets the bed and is thirsty all the time, very tired and just not herself. She is slim and dances 4 times a week, brilliant eater and always in good health before this. Sometimes in the morning she’s shaking and vomits, always has low sugars when this happens, we are waiting on peads to get back to us regarding results of Dexcom. Has anyone had any experience of this before diagnosis? Diabetes is in the family, all of my mums side have it. The doctors have mentioned it several times but they are more concerned about the low sugar levels at present, we are keeping check of levels and recording food intake, her blood ketones are around 0.4 at present with sugars spiking and crashing then treating lows with apple juice or jelly babies. Any advice or knowledge would be very much appreciated. Thanks you.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 12, 2022)

You need to get back to the hospital and ask to be seen urgently by the paediatric diabetic team. Although she may not have ketones at the moment things can change very quickly in children
You may be best to call 111 as she is unwell at this moment.


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 12, 2022)

Thank you for your reply, I have tried contacting the Dr she was under in hospital but there was no answer. I’m keeping an eye on her levels at present. I’ll keep trying to contact them. Thanks again.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 12, 2022)

Cmac83 said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have tried contacting the Dr she was under in hospital but there was no answer. I’m keeping an eye on her levels at present. I’ll keep trying to contact them. Thanks again.


If her condition changes and she becomes more unwell at all then go to A&E.


----------



## Inka (Sep 12, 2022)

@Cmac83 There is a type of non-diabetic hypoglycaemia that children can get. Can you phone your GP to see if they’ve received an update re the Dexcom results? You could also phone the hospital switchboard and ask to speak to the secretary of Dr ******* who oversaw your daughter’s care while she was in hospital. They’d be able to update you or let you know when you’ll hear back.


----------



## Inka (Sep 16, 2022)

Have you managed to get any answers @Cmac83 ? How’s your daughter? I hope she’s ok.


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 16, 2022)

Inka said:


> Have you managed to get any answers @Cmac83 ? How’s your daughter? I hope she’s ok.


Hi Inka, peads took her in on Tuesday evening to assess her, her sugars were 10.4 but back to 6.0 after an hour so they sent her home. She has now tested positive for covid for the 6th time, peads happened to phone yesterday evening as they want to admit her again for more tests, they are saying she’s spiking too high after food on the Dexcom but will now wait until next week to do that as she has covid! So no further on at present. Since being sick from yesterday morning her sugars are running low, I’m just trying to keep on top of it! Thanks for asking x


----------



## Inka (Sep 16, 2022)

Poor thing getting COVID again - I hope not too badly. I wonder if the previous COVID infections are involved somehow. I suppose the positive thing is she’s being well-monitored. I hope you get to the bottom of what’s going on. Do keep us updated.


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 16, 2022)

Inka said:


> Poor thing getting COVID again - I hope not too badly. I wonder if the previous COVID infections are involved somehow. I suppose the positive thing is she’s being well-monitored. I hope you get to the bottom of what’s going on. Do keep us updated.


Thank you Inka, yes I’ll keep you updated.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 16, 2022)

Cmac83 said:


> Hi Inka, peads took her in on Tuesday evening to assess her, her sugars were 10.4 but back to 6.0 after an hour so they sent her home. She has now tested positive for covid for the 6th time, peads happened to phone yesterday evening as they want to admit her again for more tests, they are saying she’s spiking too high after food on the Dexcom but will now wait until next week to do that as she has covid! So no further on at present. Since being sick from yesterday morning her sugars are running low, I’m just trying to keep on top of it! Thanks for asking x


How are you feeling? 
You really need some answers. Is she going back in?


----------



## SunflowerMama (Sep 17, 2022)

All that back ans forth would really play on my mental health.  Take care of yourself while you fight for answers. 

I was also thinking of hypoglycemia as another posibility, though the people I know with it aren't as frequently unstable as you describe.


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 23, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> How are you feeling?
> You really need some answers. Is she going back in?


Hi PhoebeC, it was a long week. Hospital wanted her admitted last Thursday but she tested positive for covid again! Waiting on hospital to phone so she can back in. Thanks


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 23, 2022)

SunflowerMama said:


> All that back ans forth would really play on my mental health.  Take care of yourself while you fight for answers.
> 
> I was also thinking of hypoglycemia as another posibility, though the people I know with it aren't as frequently unstable as you describe.


Can I ask if the people you know with this, do their sugars spike after food? Is it normal for a spike of 13 after a standard meal? Everyone I speak to all tell me that 13 is way too high for a non diabetic!


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2022)

Cmac83 said:


> Can I ask if the people you know with this, do their sugars spike after food? Is it normal for a spike of 13 after a standard meal? Everyone I speak to all tell me that 13 is way too high for a non diabetic!



Where is the 13 coming from? Both the Dexcom and finger-pricks have a margin of error, so if you’re not already, I’d be trying to confirm the 13 just to be sure it’s accurate. Also, how long is she staying at 13?

Generally in people without diabetes, blood sugar most certainly go up after food, but they’re usually down to below 8 or so two hours after the meal.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 23, 2022)

Inka said:


> Where is the 13 coming from? Both the Dexcom and finger-pricks have a margin of error, so if you’re not already, I’d be trying to confirm the 13 just to be sure it’s accurate. Also, how long is she staying at 13?
> 
> Generally in people without diabetes, blood sugar most certainly go up after food, but they’re usually down to below 8 or so two hours after the meal.


if they come back down then the amount of insulin is right. If not, she might need a little more.
How much time before eating does she she her insulin? Depends on the time of day and meal also.


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> if they come back down then the amount of insulin is right. If not, she might need a little more.
> How much time before eating does she she her insulin? Depends on the time of day and meal also.



She’s not diagnosed as having diabetes @PhoebeC just unusual blood sugar issues that are being investigated.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 23, 2022)

Inka said:


> She’s not diagnosed as having diabetes @PhoebeC just unusual blood sugar issues that are being investigated.


Oh right sorry.

They are unusual levels for a non diabetic though


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 23, 2022)

Inka said:


> Where is the 13 coming from? Both the Dexcom and finger-pricks have a margin of error, so if you’re not already, I’d be trying to confirm the 13 just to be sure it’s accurate. Also, how long is she staying at 13?
> 
> Generally in people without diabetes, blood sugar most certainly go up after food, but they’re usually down to below 8 or so two hours after the meal.


Yes Inka, both Dexcom and finger-prick have picked up 13.9 even 14.2. She tends to drop very fast most days but sometimes she will stay around 11 and gradually fall. when she was reading 13.2 on the Dexcom we done a finger-prick and it was 13.8, this was also the case at her last hospital appointment. The drop results in hypo symptoms even though she stays above 6 but then she will gradually go down if she’s doing any sort of exercise resulting in a hypo. It’s very confusing.


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2022)

It sounds confusing for sure. I presume they’ve done blood tests looking for the Type 1 antibodies and rarer form of diabetes? Yes, dropping quickly can cause hypo-like symptoms that are quite unpleasant. 

I really hope you get some answers soon and that you and her team can improve things.


----------



## Cmac83 (Sep 23, 2022)

PhoebeC said:


> if they come back down then the amount of insulin is right. If not, she might need a little more.
> How much time before eating does she she her insulin? Depends on the time of day and meal also.


No diagnosis Phoebe, we are trying to figure this all out, they have said her spikes are a little high but they can’t seem to find the answers. The hospital were definitely more concerned about the hypos but now they want to do more tests regarding the highs, just waiting on them to get back to us. Thanks for replying.


----------

